# my ******* kayak cart



## husker1 (Nov 17, 2009)

It's not pretty but it works very well,at a cost of around 12 dollars wheels from harbor frieght and some hardware.I have carried my yak fully loaded about a mile to put in near my house and worked great. very stable an rolls easy. hope you enjoy if not you may get a good laugh. never denied being a *******


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

That's rather innovative! Where did you buy those tires from, and how does it do in the sand? Also, minus 5 point ******* points for no duct tape. 

Skunk


----------



## husker1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Wheel are from harbor frieght about 6 dollars each. does good in the sand:fishing:


----------



## husker1 (Nov 17, 2009)

http://<a href="http://s834.photobucket.com/albums/zz265/husker757/?action=view&current=069.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz265/husker757/069.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>http://<a href="http://s834.photobucket.com/albums/zz265/husker757/?action=view&current=070.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz265/husker757/070.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
It's not pretty but it works very well,at a cost of around 12 dollars wheels from harbor frieght and some hardware.I have carried my yak fully loaded about a mile to put in near my house and worked great. very stable an rolls easy. hope you enjoy if not you may get a good laugh. never denied being a *******http://<a href="http://s834.photobucket.com/albums/zz265/husker757/?action=view&current=076.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz265/husker757/076.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Nice cart - just curious...*

What are you using to hold the pvc to the crate ?

What's the purpose of the t-connections in between the pool noodle? (why not just one straight piece?)


----------



## husker1 (Nov 17, 2009)

I used small hose clamps to hold the pvc pipe. one straight peice is what I'am going to do. that is just what I had lying around from the pvc cart I had but didn't like wasn't as steardy.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

So - What's the deal when you get to the water, do you just lash the cart down as another crate behind the tankwell crate you have in your picture ?

I made a PVC cart but did it so that I could take it apart and stow it in my bow hatch. Like you, I don't think it's as sturdy.


----------



## husker1 (Nov 17, 2009)

When I get time I plan to do a few thing to the create used for the cart and just use it as my main storeage create as well it is just a trail and error thing right now. may wheels come off real easy now just pull the hitch pin and pull them off. I belive with a little thought this can be very versital cart. If you are thinking about making one my first suggestion would be not to use the axle all the way through the crate but rather just use bolts on each side. I only used the axle because that what I had on the pvc cart. Oh by the way this cart is alot easier to load the yak than th pvc was.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

How would you use bolts on each side and have quick release ? Would you just drill through the bolts for the pins ?


----------



## husker1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes Iwould try that but if it doesn't work your not out much


----------

